# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua hộp số 1:10

## Lenamhai

Mình cần mua 2 hộp số 1:10 hoặc 1:20 cho ASM66 và 1 hộp số size 86 Ratio 1:10-1:20 Cốt vào 14
Ai có vui lòng nhắn tin zalo viber 0903942689

----------

